# Good for a nursing doe to drink milk for babys?



## ThePartyAnimal95 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey there I was wondering if I should give my does milk when there babys are nursing I read this in a book and it said they would thrive off the extra milk they are given. Is this True? I have Californians and New Zealand Whites. Thanks!


----------



## Citylife (Jul 19, 2010)

My understanding is goats milk or whole milk will help them out.  I tried giving my doe some 3 months ago and she was uninterested.  Now, I have two litters just born yesterday morning and do not think it would be wise because of the heat.  We are at 90 by noon right now and the humidity high.  I think it would likely be a good idea in colder weather.  

I am sure I will try it again if I have a large litter and the weather is cooler.

the lady w/4 dogs, 4 city chickens, 4 meat rabbits, their kits, a lizard and a kitten the dogs found in the back yard who needs a NEW Home!  Help is needed in KC!


----------

